# post your ping!



## karma charger

go to this address and post your ping!

http://www.pingtest.net/


----------



## Broni




----------



## tremmor

though its not clear to me what ping is.


----------



## JLuchinski




----------



## Shane

For some reason the "Birmingham" (My closest server)was not showing up in Pingtest,So i had to choose the second closest.

Not bad though.


----------



## salvage-this




----------



## dellxps420




----------



## dellxps420

Nevakonaza said:


> For some reason the "Birmingham" (My closest server)was not showing up in Pingtest,So i had to choose the second closest.
> 
> Not bad though.



Mines worked.


----------



## Shane

dellxps420 said:


> Mines worked.



You mean the Birmingham server showed up for you mate?


----------



## zombine210

is this good?





i want to test the other line, how do i tell my server which nic to use out of two?


----------



## karma charger

don't have any idea, what i did besides call verizon, and they musta fixed it, but




waaaaaay more satisfied, even though it could be better.


----------



## NyxCharon

Well, this kinda surprised me.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Fairly happy considering the ping is from a server ages away


----------



## jkjambo




----------



## karma charger

NyxCharon said:


> Well, this kinda surprised me.



alright now im pissed lol. hey do you have the 1Mb/s speed or 3Mb/s or 7.1Mb/s?

HOLY SH---B00M!!!


----------



## karma charger

zombine210 said:


> is this good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to test the other line, how do i tell my server which nic to use out of two?



it's fine, it just couldn't track the packets for some reason, it happens try again.


----------



## fastdude

Yay!


----------



## ScOuT

Wireless on my laptop. The distance thing does not represent distance...Nuremberg is about a 3 hour drive. It is more like 150 miles.





My house to New York...not bad for half way around the world!


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## NyxCharon

karma charger said:


> alright now im pissed lol. hey do you have the 1Mb/s speed or 3Mb/s or 7.1Mb/s?



The 1Mb/s. This was via my wireless, if that makes any difference to you lol.


----------



## Foodang

Wow I got 86% packet loss... how do I fix that?


----------



## Mark4_4




----------



## karma charger

Foodang said:


> Wow I got 86% packet loss... how do I fix that?



did you try a different server? try that, and then if that doesn't work, do it at a different time, or unplug your internet, OR (lol) reset your router/modem.


----------



## karma charger

NyxCharon said:


> The 1Mb/s. This was via my wireless, if that makes any difference to you lol.



alright, verizon is pissing me off. is yours always like that or only in the morning? ever get over 150? please let me kno cuz i got to find out why verizon is screwing me over...


----------



## Foodang

Had to turn off my firewall ^_^


----------



## tech savvy




----------



## melloorr




----------



## Gooberman




----------



## tech savvy

thats better.


----------



## linkin




----------



## Rocko




----------



## karma charger

tech savvy said:


> thats better.



what service do you have? 1,3, or 7.1 mb/s?


----------



## JLuchinski

Is lower ping better?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Before I moved to the very north part of wales I had an A and a line that seemed to increase dramtically in speed every few months 

Although to be fair my speed has jumped up over 220Kbs in the past week or so, im now on 680Kbs instead on 460Kbs, since I am very far from the exchange.



JLuchinski said:


> Is lower ping better?



Yes the lower the ping the quicker the communiction between your computer and the server and then back to your computer.
Helps a lot in gaming amoungst other things.


----------



## Mark4_4

hopefully mine will be even better soon cos im finally changing company (my current is crap)


----------



## tech savvy

karma charger said:


> what service do you have? 1,3, or 7.1 mb/s?



25 Mbps / 25 Mbps (download / upload).


----------



## karma charger

tech savvy said:


> 25 Mbps / 25 Mbps (download / upload).



lucky :/. i got the 1mb/s and i get 200+ ping at night XD


----------



## tech savvy

karma charger said:


> lucky :/. i got the 1mb/s and i get 200+ ping at night XD



this is what i got from speedtest.net.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Metal Man 2




----------



## K.I.A.




----------



## minsa

Mate i included my website on it, actually what is the advantage in doing it?


----------



## FXB

Decent I'm pretty sure Sudbury, ON is not the closest server.  Whats the typical distance between servers?


----------

